
How to Avoid Being Manipulated, Bamboozled and Seduced by Experts and Authorities - caramiadare
https://www.libertarianism.org/columns/how-avoid-being-manipulated-bamboozled-seduced-experts-authorities
======
infowl

      Religious cults start out by asking you to just come to 
      their meeting; then they gradually ask you for more and more   
      time and eventually money, too.
    
    
    
      Is the person or authority using mind-control tricks or 
      manipulation?  Is he or she using emotional reasoning?  
      Pushing an “us” vs. “them” perspective?
    
    
    
      How truthful can you expect this person to be? Does he or 
      she have a vested interest? Does the authority, 
      institution or publication have a hidden agenda?
    
    

Ask these questions anytime someone suggests buying from the supply of
databases like Bitcoin, Ethereum, IOTA, or any of those things.

When you get down to the details, cryptocoin advocates need you to buy in so
they can cash out.

------
thedailymail
A certain amount of skepticism is healthy, and can help protect you from being
"manipulated, bamboozled and seduced" in various ways. But when you make
mistrust of authority your default position you lose out o the advantages of
learning from the accumulated experience, expertise and wisdom of other
humans.

